
Show HN: AstroBoard, project management for indie devs, macOS native - jg23
https://getastroboard.com
======
jg23
Hi everyone, I am an indie iOS/Mac developer (4 years!), I made this Mac app
originally to help myself keep track of all my projects. The aim is to keep
tasks organised as well as files and emails (you can link messages from
Mail.app as well as gmail links). I know there are various web based
solutions, but I travel a lot so don’t always have a good connection.

Feedback greatly appreciated, thank you! :-D

------
techjuice
The application looks pretty nice, I would highly recommend releasing a
version in the future that also runs on the iPad and iPhone that automatically
syncs (iCloud integration) all of these to capitalize on the opportunities
that await you. I would also recommend making this available in the mac App
store to increase the visibility of your application.

~~~
jg23
Hey thanks, yes I think if this app does gain some users I would definitely
work on an iOS version with cloud kit syncing.

